# Job Consultants?



## mansha (Dec 23, 2013)

Folks - 

This query is for those members who have already tested the waters by diving in Australian job market and surfaced successfully. 

Would it be possible to list out good Job Consultants for Business Analyst vacancies in Sydney / Melbourne area?

I am aware of websites like seek etc and am tracking jobs there, however, want to remain in contact with good consultants as well.

Thanks!

Rgds/MS.

PS: Still not landed in Oz, PR filed, want to test waters before taking the plunge.


----------



## battulas78 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Mansha,

I am also looking for some Job consultants.

Kindly let me know in case you find any.

Me and my wife are both banking prog


----------



## battulas78 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Mansha,

I am also looking for some Job consultants.

Kindly let me know in case you find any.

Me and my wife are both banking professionals. Applied for NSW SS.

Good luck to you.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Mansha,
> 
> I am also looking for some Job consultants.
> 
> ...


Www.skilled.com.au
Www.chandlermacleod
Www.programmed


----------

